# Smoke  Detectors  In  Non-ducted  HVAC  Systems



## north star (May 11, 2018)

*% ~ %*

We have a new bldg. being proposed and we are reviewing
the blueprints on it.....We are using the `12 Codes &
Standards, except for NFPA 72 which is the 2013 edition.

The plan is to have A\C mini-split units installed in multiple
locations, so there will not be any HVAC ducting.

We are using NFPA 72 and trying to determine if Smoke
Detectors are required........I see language in NFPA 72
related to installing the detectors in ducted systems, but
am having difficulty in locating the requirements for
non-ducted systems.

Any input will be greatly appreciated.

*% ~ %*


----------



## cda (May 11, 2018)

are you also using IMC?

No matter what, are the units over 2000 CFM???  More than likely not.

If not over, not required.

If over, than lets talk


----------



## Builder Bob (May 11, 2018)

mini-split units are not  larger enough to have an air handler of over 2000 cfm , thus not required for shutdown.


----------



## north star (May 11, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

Thanks for your input !

Yes, we are using the IMC and the UFC's.

Any Smokes required for open areas, with these
mini-splits ?

*$ ~ $*


----------



## cda (May 11, 2018)

Nope


----------



## TheCommish (May 13, 2018)

Duct smoke detection is in NFPA 90A,  6.4.2.1, since there are no ducts I would say that detection is not required


----------



## cda (May 13, 2018)

Don’t need ducks to require duck detection,,,

Only in hunting


----------



## steveray (May 14, 2018)

Typically the requirement goes away if there is not a way for the unit to spread the smoke beyond the room of origin...(no ducts)....In other words, if you are standing in a room full of smoke and thr RTU is recirculating it, who cares...


----------



## cda (May 14, 2018)

steveray said:


> Typically the requirement goes away if there is not a way for the unit to spread the smoke beyond the room of origin...(no ducts)....In other words, if you are standing in a room full of smoke and thr RTU is recirculating it, who cares...



Agree with the one hvac,, one room rule


----------

